# P95DC questions



## JoJo727 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've looked around the site but couldnt find answers to these questions. My P95 has the polymer handle and stainless slide FYI

1) Will this or any other laser fit my gun? If so how's the quality? SureStrike Red Laser

2) Are there handle covers for this model?

3) I have 3 mags, 1 factory and 2 aftermarket. All seem to only allow me to insert 11 or 12rds. Is this normal for this model, on the ruger site it says 15rds?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

JoJo727 said:


> I've looked around the site but couldnt find answers to these questions. My P95 has the polymer handle and stainless slide FYI
> 
> 1) Will this or any other laser fit my gun? If so how's the quality? SureStrike Red Laser
> 
> ...


Answers to your questions,,,

1) yes that crappy laser will fit on the gun......it is 20 bucks down the toilet. 
I had one for a .22 just to see how a 20 buck laser worked. It couldnt handle the recoil fro a .22. If you put it on, and never shoot it, and just show it to people who don't know anything about guns, it will be great.

2) Handle covers Hogue grip sleeves:
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merc...?id=114&step=2

They may not say they are for the P95 but they will fit.

3)All mags are different. some hold 15. It is difficult to say with out looking at the mags. If you can only get 12 in .....it is a 12 round mag.

Go shoot ot learn about it , clean it often and you will have a very reliable handgun that really should last a very long time.

RCG


----------



## JoJo727 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks RCG. How much should I be looking to spend for a laser, there was one for about $60 as well? After finding the manual for my gun online I learned its only a 10rd mag


----------



## JoJo727 (Apr 3, 2010)

heres the link to the other laser trigger mount


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

JoJo I am probably not the one to ask this type of question to, I hate stuff you buy that is crap but cost less so somehow it is justifiable to be crap. I hate expensive crap too don't get me wrong. If you are looking to get as cheap a laser as you can and juet want to have a red or green dot come out of it then by all means get the ones you have linked too.

However if you really want one that will function and last and handle the recoil of your P95 you will need to spend a few more bucks. Like 100 or so more.

www.laserlyte.com has a pretty inexpensive decent laser
www.lasermax.com has a very good rail mounted laser for your weapon too cool video too
http://www.lasersightpro.com/store-...IL-MOUNTED-PISTOL-LASER-SIGHT_1096971365.html is a decent low cost one
http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/ good rail mounted laser
www.crimsontrace.com heas very good lasers that cost a little more

Any rail mount will proably work. It is a matter of if you want to be able to rely on it and have it withstand some shooting or if you just want a laser on your pistol.

Good luck which ever way you go.

RCG


----------

